# wholesale warehouse



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

There was a food warehouse where people purchased oils and drying racks (diswasher racks).

I can't remember the name and can not find the thread. Can someone help me? There was a center near VA.

Thanks,


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Restaurant Depot.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I love RD. There's also Cash & Carry aka Smart & Final (more west coast), and Gordon Food Service (midwest). They're not all over the country like RD is, but could be a good resource if you have one nearby.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

They have a $25 coupon right now for new customers. You need to bring a business license or ein.

Do you know if they carry oil?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, all sorts of it, but don't recall the price. My RD was very picky, they wouldn't give me a membership until I got a DBA that said "catering" as part of the name. I was applying as my LLC. Nothing changed about what I do, but the manager was very bureaucratic.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I applied on-line and my membership cards were waiting for me when I got there. I said we were a farm and make/sell soap. I brought in my sales tax number for id. Dh is calling them next week with the list of oils I normally buy from Columbus to see if/what they can get. He tried calling this week but the lady he needed to talk to was on vacation.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Huh. All I had to have was a retailer's tax certificate. The oils are a very good price. Under $50 for 50 lbs of coconut, for example. They also have olive, pomace, grapeseed, 50 lb block of lard, etc.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kathy, please let me know what you find out on that!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

The one in Alexandria VA did not have coconut. They did have lard and several forms of olive oil.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Went to ours today (lots of coconut btw, must have recently got in a pallet of it) and asked about other oils from Columbus. She said that she didn't need to know what it was that I would want, that she hadn't heard back from her buyer yet, but that since there were several of us asking, she probably should get on it. Also mentioned that she didn't think they'd do a mixed pallet, but would need to order a pallet of everything separately.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Call him yourself and confirm they won't do a mixed pallet for that store, they do mixed pallets to Texas. If the whole Tech Master Mineral taught me anything it was to always confirm 'stuff' buyers tell you which is usually just 'stuff'  Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good idea, Vicki, thanks!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

So, they would order a pallet? I had a hard time communicating because the workers did not speak English.

This one was crazy busy and crowded. I know I was beeped at 15 times by men driving pallet moving machines. 

A second one is opening up 2 hours from me. It is not worth it if they do not have coconut.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wonder if we can go about this backwards out here....call Columbus foods and ask them who they sell to by the pallet out here? Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I wonder if we can go about this backwards out here....call Columbus foods and ask them who they sell to by the pallet out here? Vicki


I would of never thought of that! I would love it if they sold to somebody in Wichita. I'm awfully tempted to see if I could work it out so my mom could pick oils up for me at the restaurant store in KS City. She drives through there all the time when she comes down to visit. The place I have found that I can buy coconut from locally really likes to overcharge. I can at least get them to drop their price down to what Columbus charges me but they make me pay what I would pay with shipping too.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Heather, you'd have to go there to start off with to join...you have to show proof that you are a business (since they are selling wholesale and tax free) but I think you could get your mom listed as a person who buys for you. The coconut oil is actually LESS expensive than the Columbus price (not a lot, but hey) and there is no shipping. So it is way worth it for that.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Talked with RD and they said that they do not sell coconut oil at any of their locations. I know several have said that they did purchase their cocount from RD. Could you take a moment and check the label on your coconut and let me know who the distributor is? I would like to have a name before I call him back.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The coconut oil that I have bought from RD (on two separate occasions, and the last time I was there, there were probably 10 50-lb buckets of it on the shelf) is "Butcher Boy" brand and it is from Columbus Foods. Here's hoping that this gets coconut for you, as opposed to them deciding to not let us get it any more!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I did not talk to him directly. I emailed and he left a message. I will call next week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I called Mike at Columbus Foods this a.m. to see what the cost is getting my own mixed pallet. If I keep my order 500-1000 lbs the shipping is $128.96 (SW Nebraska). Ordering 1-50 lb can of coconut oil costs me $17.42 to ship. So getting close to that 1000 point is a good savings. BUT, if Rest. Depot is convenient then that's cheaper still because you don't pay any shipping. I doubt they would ever get the homogenized palm because of the melting issues. So I'm thinking either late this year or early next year I might just try to get everything for the year's soap. At my current level that would be doable, cost and storage wise.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How much of what sorts of stuff would you order? How hard is it to be to get close to 1000 lbs?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think it will be hard to hit 1000 lbs. 10 boxes of palm and 10 pails of coconut would be 1000 right there. Of course if I can manage a yearly or bi-yearly trip to KC (possible) I could hopefully get all my CO there. If I did that it might be hard to get to 1000 lbs. with my current production. They have a lift on the truck and will set your pallet down in your driveway where you can take your time unpacking it (weather permitting).


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Peggy, have you gotten any more information on this? I would love to be able to buy without paying those huge shipping prices. I cannot buy a pallet-full.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am playing telephone tag with this guy. I will let you know if I can catch up to him.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I spoke with the female representative of SC today. She said they did not sell coconut to any RD's??? I was not sure how to respond, knowing that some had purchased coconut from RD. 

I did ask about bulk purchases. Thought I would list them here.
I was surprised about breaks in shipping when buying in bulk.

coconut 420 lb $.95 a lb $399 total $129.95 shipping (VA)
palm $.85 a lb $340 total $129.95 shipping (VA)

Here's the kicker

If the above were combined the shipping for BOTH would be $136.65!

Now that is something for me to save up for!

Just FYI


----------

